# Passenger complaints.



## Bradnies (Jan 15, 2016)

I gave a passenger a five star ratings (I could tell he's a jerk in real life but he was pleasant enough on the drive) He ended up leaving his phone in my car. I went out of my way to bring it back to him and he gave me a one star. I just started driving and had a 5 before I picked him up so I figured the math and know he gave me a one. Is there a way to change my rating or at least make a complaint. Uber should be able to track people by complaints instead of just ratings. I have a feeling this guy could be a real jerk to other drivers.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

PAX aren't required to rate right after the ride. The poor rating could be from a ride days ago. Uber should have ratings default to five stars after a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

What phone?


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Next time drop the phone off at the Uber office if you can if not... What phone?


----------



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

Well what if the local office is 200 miles away lol.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

swimmerbhs said:


> Well what if the local office is 200 miles away lol.


In that case, like I said before 'what phone?'


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Bradnies said:


> I gave a passenger a five star ratings (I could tell he's a jerk in real life but he was pleasant enough on the drive) He ended up leaving his phone in my car. I went out of my way to bring it back to him and he gave me a one star. I just started driving and had a 5 before I picked him up so I figured the math and know he gave me a one. Is there a way to change my rating or at least make a complaint. Uber should be able to track people by complaints instead of just ratings. I have a feeling this guy could be a real jerk to other drivers.


Uber will never erase someone's rating, regardless of the story you give them and how much of an a-hole they were.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

You will never see 5.0 rating again. It is impossible to keep. You will be 4.7 soon enough, like most everyone.


----------

